# Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?



## SiLAnceR (25. Juni 2012)

*Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Hallo Leude,

ich habe mir gerade eine neues System zusammengebaut. Das neue MSI Thunderbolt Mainboard, mit nem i7 3770k, 16GB RAM etc... 
Nun fehlt noch die Graka und ein Monitor. Als Grafik wird es wohl die ZOTAC GTX670 AMP Edition werden.
Welchen Monitor könnt Ihr hierbei empfehlen...hinsichtlich eines Surround Gamings (falls ich da mal Bock drauf habe). Ist das überhaupt mit der 670 möglich?
24" sollte doch reichen oder? Möchte auch kein Mörderteil auf dem Tisch stehen haben.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
*
*


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Erstmal ein paar Fragen:

- Kapital?
- 3D/120Hz eine Option?
- Welche Art von Spiele?
- Reiner Gaming-Monitor oder Allrounder?


----------



## SiLAnceR (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Hallo Pain,

wenns um die 160€ was vernünftiges gibt, wäre ich dankbar. Ich zocke eigentlich Querbeet, des öfteren aber Shooter. 
120Hz wären zwar nice, aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Wobei die Graka dies ja unterstützt wie ich gelesen haben. Und ja, es soll ein reiner Gaming Monitor sein. 
Das Bisschen was ich mit Office machen ist vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Na wenn das so ist, geht das ja schnell.  

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder:

ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## SiLAnceR (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Das sind aber jetzt keine 120Hz Monitor oder?
Was könntest mit 120Hz empfehlen?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*



SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Das sind aber jetzt keine 120Hz Monitor oder?


 Nein. 120Hz würden deinen Kapitalrahmen sprengen. Siehe BenQ XL2420T


----------



## SiLAnceR (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

F**k!!! Sind die noch soooo teuer? Boah ey!


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*



SiLAnceR schrieb:


> F**k!!! Sind die noch soooo teuer? Boah ey!


 Von Acer gibt es günstigere Modelle. Hier mal eine Übersicht von 120Hz-Monitoren:
Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Diagonale ab 23", Besonderheiten: 120Hz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## SiLAnceR (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Dieser wäre doch auch ganz nett: 
*Viewsonic VX2268wm*



Ist zwar nur 22"...aber zum Zocken doch auch geeignet oder?



EDIT: Okay...hat im Test wohl nicht so gut abgeschnitten 11ms Reaktionszeit.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Find ich P/L-Technisch nicht so gut. Da würde ich eher zum BenQ greifen, und den Aufpreis in kauf nehmen.


----------



## SiLAnceR (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Okay...na dann. Erstmal Graka kaufen. Dann kommt der Monitor 
Vielen Dank, Pain!


----------



## mhmdemin (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

wie wärs mit dem hier


Hanns.G HS233H3B, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


nur 139€ + 3D + 120Hz


----------



## SiLAnceR (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Danke für die Info


----------



## debalz (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Also mit einer GTX670 einen 23" Billigmonitor zu betreiben passt irgendwie nicht zusammen, dann reicht auch eine 570 und das gespaarte Geld lieber in einen besseren Moni stecken - der muss länger halten als die Graka (und die Augen werdens dir danken)


----------



## SiLAnceR (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Hast eigentlich iwie Recht, debalz. Ich werde mir wohl doch nen besseren holen.
Hab grad nen Syncmaster von nem Kumpel leihweise da. Einfach krass das Teil. Macht schon Spass.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Der Asus ist kein schlechter Monitor. Nur weil er preisgünstig ist, heißt das ja noch lange nicht das er schlecht ist. 

Zum Syncmaster: 

Ich würde da eher zum Asus VG278H greifen, wenn es schon 120Hz/3D sein soll. 
ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der ist um einiges besser!


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Ja, der Asus VG278H ist ein Traum 

Hier mein Feedback von damals : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ling-oder-doch-gleich-wqhd-3.html#post4271991


----------



## minti (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Ich würde dir aber nicht zu einem Hanns G raten. Wir haben die auf der Arbeit und die sind einfach ne reine Katastrophe, die Modelle werden schon nicht die besten sein aber auch die verarbeitung ist nicht gerade gut. Asus ist da schon besser!


----------



## ЯoCaT (28. Juni 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich P/L-Technisch nicht so gut. Da würde ich eher zum BenQ greifen, und den Aufpreis in kauf nehmen.



Dazu muss man sagen das der benq ein relativ schlechtes bild gibt (aber fuers zocken immer noch perfekt) also wenn du auch bildbearbeitung machen willst nimm lieber einderen. Wenns aber wirklich nur ums zocken geht kannst ruhig zum benq greifen


----------



## SiLAnceR (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Ich hätte noch nen Full HD Philips 32" rumstsehen. So ein pfl32 bla bla bla. Ist halt ein TV Gerät. 
Taugt sowas auch zum Zocken am PC. Mit Konsolen hauts ja auch gut hin. Ist halt sehr globig. Nur Interesse halber.


----------



## hambam (29. Juni 2012)

SiLAnceR schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte noch nen Full HD Philips 32" rumstsehen. So ein pfl32 bla bla bla. Ist halt ein TV Gerät.
> Taugt sowas auch zum Zocken am PC. Mit Konsolen hauts ja auch gut hin. Ist halt sehr globig. Nur Interesse halber.



Theoretisch schon, musste mal gucken wie das bei deinem Model mit dem Input Lag aussieht


----------



## SiLAnceR (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Okay, der InputLag ist hier problematisch, wie ich erfahren konnte.
Wäre zudem auch viel zu groß aufm Tisch


----------



## hambam (29. Juni 2012)

SiLAnceR schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, der InputLag ist hier problematisch, wie ich erfahren konnte.
> Wäre zudem auch viel zu groß aufm Tisch



Hättest dich ja auch auf die Couch chillen können, ein Kumpel von mir macht das so und reißt damit die krassesten Scores


----------



## Bene11660 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Hallo, was ist denn mit dem hier:Samsung SyncMaster S23A750D, 23" (LS23A750DS)
Der hat 120hz und es gibt ihn auch schon für 234 Euro. Mit dem dünnen Ramen eignet er sich auch bestimmt
für Multimonitoring.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*

Bei Pixmaniaaaa würde ich aber nicht bestellen. Denn dann ist es Glückssache, ob Du jemals den Monitor bekommst  Und der erste seriöse Händler verlangt 319€.


----------



## Bene11660 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie groß sollte ein Monitor zum zocken sein?*



Softy schrieb:


> Bei Pixmaniaaaa würde ich aber nicht bestellen. Denn dann ist es Glückssache, ob Du jemals den Monitor bekommst  Und der erste seriöse Händler verlangt 319€.


 
Soo schlimm bei denen?  Ich hab nämlich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt zuzuschlagen.

Edit:
Anscheinend hat das Teil garkein 120Hz, sondern verwendet eine andere 3D Technik.


----------

